# Equine Tranquility



## dpc (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## HenryL (Jul 1, 2020)

Very nice photo, dpc.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jul 1, 2020)

Nice one dpc. And, if I may, I'll join in with a couple of my own - from Iceland:


----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2020)

Dpc and StoicalEtcher,

Very nice shots, guys.


----------



## HenryL (Jul 2, 2020)

Very nice StoicalEtcher. I especially lIke the second one.. I’m a sucker for that golden hour glow.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jul 2, 2020)

HenryL said:


> Very nice StoicalEtcher. I especially lIke the second one.. I’m a sucker for that golden hour glow.


Thanks. Yes, the long shadows tell a story...


----------



## Cog (Jul 2, 2020)

Horses!!!
https://flic.kr/p/orNxWD]


----------



## Click (Jul 2, 2020)

Beautiful shots, Cog. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Cog (Jul 2, 2020)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots, Cog. I especially like the second one.


Thank you, Click! I don't often have a chance to take pics of horses, but it's always fun.


----------



## HenryL (Jul 2, 2020)

Really like those pics, Cog. I don't have horses, and nothing recent, so I went back in time to a find a few ponies I've met over the years. A friend of mine thought this looked like a postcard, so I added the frame and she sent it out to her folks.



#2 I don't know what it is about this one, but when I look at it the word serene always comes to mind. I did this three years ago, I have Nik Silver Efex Pro 2 now and thinking of running it through that to see what it can do.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 2, 2020)

_Equus quagga, _Tanzania


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 3, 2020)

I've posted these in other threads but generally to illustrate an aspect of technique not because they are nice pictures of horses...


----------



## Click (Jul 3, 2020)

Great portraits, CFB ! Well done, Sir.


----------



## Click (Jul 3, 2020)

HenryL said:


> Really like those pics, Cog. I don't have horses, and nothing recent, so I went back in time to a find a few ponies I've met over the years. A friend of mine thought this looked like a postcard, so I added the frame and she sent it out to her folks.
> 
> 
> #2 I don't know what it is about this one, but when I look at it the word serene always comes to mind. I did this three years ago, I have Nik Silver Efex Pro 2 now and thinking of running it through that to see what it can do.




Beautiful pictures. I really like the second one. Nicely done, Henry.


----------



## Click (Jul 3, 2020)

AlanF said:


> _Equus quagga, _Tanzania




Lovely. Well done, Alan.


----------



## Cog (Jul 3, 2020)

HenryL said:


> Really like those pics, Cog. I don't have horses, and nothing recent, so I went back in time to a find a few ponies I've met over the years. A friend of mine thought this looked like a postcard, so I added the frame and she sent it out to her folks.
> View attachment 191095
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, HenryL. I love these BW pics. Serene is the word indeed.


----------



## dpc (Jul 28, 2020)

Miniature horses


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2020)

Very nice picture, dpc,


----------



## SteveC (Jul 28, 2020)

dpc said:


> Miniature horses
> View attachment 191624


 
My guess is Alberta, somewhere near the BC border.


----------



## dpc (Jul 28, 2020)

SteveC said:


> My guess is Alberta, somewhere near the BC border.



Not quite, but not so far off. Saskatchewan somewhere near the Alberta border.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 28, 2020)

Looked like possible mountains in the distance...which based on my old memory do not exist there. Perhaps that was just a low forested ridge in the not-so-distance.


----------



## dpc (Jul 29, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Looked like possible mountains in the distance...which based on my old memory do not exist there. Perhaps that was just a low forested ridge in the not-so-distance.




Just rolling prairie farmland in the distance.


----------



## dpc (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2020)

Another very nice picture. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Click (Jul 31, 2020)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Aug 18, 2020)

I like to try and teach workshop attendees to always look for a different perspectives when shooting simple subjects


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2020)

I really like this shot.




Well done, Aussie shooter.


----------

